# teichrand gestaltung



## monte (21. Juni 2008)

hallo teichfreunde

ich hab mal ne frage. also wir haben unseren teich(der vorher mal ne klärgrube war) umgebaut und mussten die folie über den rand legen.
dann haben wir platten drauf gemacht.jetzt sieht das mit dem mörtel aber nicht grad ansehnlich aus.hab ihr ne idee was man da machen könnte?
ich versuch mal nen foto hochzuladen damit man es bessser sieht.


----------



## jochen (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestalltung*

Hi Monte,

in diesem Thema, die Beiträge #17-25 werden dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Mit Eichenstämme und Basaltballisaten, lässt sich vieles gestalten, und lockert das Ufer sehr gut auf.


----------



## monte (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestalltung*

das sieht da zwar gut aus aber hier nicht machbar.
ich hatte ja an längere gfk platten oder so.hauptsache man sieht das vermauerte nicht mehr.nur findet man sowas schwer.
dadurch das die wände steil nach oben gehn kann ich das nicht richtig gestallten.

aber danke schonmal für deinen tipp


----------



## Teichfreund (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestalltung*

Hi Monte,

es wird darauf ankommen, ob du Lust hast, dir viel oder wenig Arbeit zu machen. Ich könnte mir z.B. vorstellen, dass man das mit Ufermatten unter den Steinen in den Griff bekommen kann, da dort dann Pflanzen angehängt werden können (in die Taschen). Ob das bei den Platten jetzt aber noch nachträglich machbar ist, weis ich nicht.
Evtl. könntest du die Platten ja auch noch ein Stücken nach hinten setzen und somit den vorderen Bereich mit Pflanzen ausstaffieren.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## udo69 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestalltung*

Hallo  monte

Als erstes will ich dich mal ein wenig enttäuschen. Ich würde die Platten auf jeden Fall nochmals entfernen - das ganze hält nicht länger als 5 Jahre, und nach weiteren 5Jahren baust du das freiwillig wieder aus.  
Auf deinem Bild ist hinter den Platten (richtung Zaun) noch ne Kante erkennbar, stammt sie von der Grube? ist evtl. Beton? In diesem Fall würde sie sicher zum Befestigen von irgendwelchen Seilen oder Matten dienen können, an denen wiederum alles Mögliche über den rand in den Teich hängen könnte. (z.B. Eichenstämme)
Und die Gehwegplatten würd ich auf feinen Kies legen, das verschiebt sich zwar auch mit den Jahren kann aber wesentlich leichter Korrigiert werden als dein Mörtelbett.
Ne andere Möglichkeit für die Randgestaltung, wenn du deine Platten nicht wegmachen willst wäre eine Konstruktion im Teich auf der dann eine Bepflanzung des Randbereiches möglich wird. Ich bin derzeit selbst mit der Planung von sowas ähnlichem Beschäftigt, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17456werde das aber erst so bauen wenn ich mir sicher bin dass es funzt 
MfG udo


----------



## monte (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestalltung*

hallo und danke für eure viele ideen.

also die kante vom beton ist direkt unter den platten.was man richtung zaun sehen kann ist ein unscheinbarer bachlauf.es war die einzige lösung weil ich keinen anderen platz für den filter hab.und ich musste ja den einlauf rüber bringen da die pumpe und der skimmer aud der seite vom filter sind.
ich hate auch schon an ne holzumrandung gedacht(unter den platten). das sah aber mehr nach sandkasten aus.
 ich mach morgen mal ein paar fotos um ein besseres bild vom teich zu schaffen.

schönen abend noch euch allen.


----------



## monte (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestaltung*

hi

ich hab beschlossen den rund mit den schwarzen ufermatten zu machen.
sieht zwar nicht natürlich aus aber man sieht den mörtel  nicht mehr so durch.
habt ihr ideen was ich für pflanzen mit einbringen könnte?

hab mal noch 2 fotos geladen um euch den rest des teiches zu zeigen.


ps.der filter wird auch noch verkleidet.die testphase hat er erfolgreich bestanden


----------



## Trautchen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestaltung*

Hallo Monte, 

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich habe Muschelkalkplatten (Bruchstücke) über die Kante gelegt, daß sie ca 5-10 cm über die Wasseroberfläche hinausragen und dann mit Steinen beschwert. 
Das Ganze bin ich noch dabei zu dekorieren. In die Ritzen zwischen den Platten habe ich einfach Planzen gehängt und festgeklemmt, so daß die Wurzeln ins Wasser hängen und hoffe, daß die das mitmachen. 

Blöde ist nur, daß man da nicht mehr langlaufen kann, weil es einfach zu schmal ist...

Aber so sieht man die olle Folie wenigstens nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestaltung*

Hi Monte,
das ist erst mal ein richtig guter Teich, den Du da hast, nicht nur vom Aussehen, sondern auch von der Wasserqualität her, soweit man das aus dem Computer schätzen darf ... .
Die Sache mit der Folie ist hier im Forum ein Diskussionsthema. Forums- "Unbelastete" werden gar nicht erst feststellen, dass das ein "Schönheitsfehler" sein könnte :crazy . In Punkto Folie findest Du hier Meinungen, diese bis über einen halben Meter vor der Sonneneinstrahlung zu verstecken, damit sie nicht spröde wird ...
Das ist alles irgendwo richtig, doch nicht immer hilfreich. Diese Woche habe ich die Beiträge über Karsten's (ehem.) Teich gelesen, da findest Du Ideen für das Kaschieren solcher Steilufer (z. B. bewehrter Beton, oder "freitragende" Holzkonstruktion). Ob diese Maßnahme am Flechtzaun wirklich nötig ist, darüber läßt sich trefflich streiten. Ich finde Deinen Teich so o. k., das ist in meinen Augen kein Schönheitsfehler oder was auch immer. Wenn Du Karstens Beitrag über seinen Teich gefunden hast, dann findest Du auch einige Aussagen zum Teichprofil, wie sie nicht in den Ratgeber-, Anfängerbeiträgen stehen, eine interessante Alternative. Damit Glückwunsch zu Deinem Teich, und laß ruhig öfter von Dir hören - das hilft auch mir beim Bauen, und vielen bei der Betrachtung ihrer Resultate.


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestaltung*

Hallo Monte,

die Ufermatten sind senkrecht, oder? Irgendwie kann ich das nicht so genau erkennen. Du könntest auf die Matten aus dem gleichen Material Taschen aufnähen und diese dann mit Substrat füllen und mit passenden Pflanzen bestücken. 
Hast Du auch waagerechte Stellen, gibt es bei N aturagart Samenmischungen gerade für Ufermatten.
Da hast Du auf jeden Fall noch jede Menge Gestaltungsspielraum. Schau doch auch mal unter "Schwimminsel" oder hier.

Viel Spaß


----------



## monte (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: teichrand gestaltung*

hallo leute

deine idee ist wirklich gut trautchen.nur leider kann ich mit dem wasser nicht weit unter den rand wie du.deshelb wird man es hier nicht ganz so gut wirken.
bei dir sieht es allerdings gut aus.

und danke dir rolf für dein kompliment.bin auch stolz das mein eigenbaufilter so gut funkt.

und ufermatten hab ich noch nicht dran.bin immernoch am überlegen wie ich den mörtel überdecke.

aber danke für eure viele antworten.


----------

